# Kondogbia



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2013)

Non lo conosco benissimo, ricordo che qualcuno quì sul Forum diceva che è più forte di Pogba...a voi come sembra?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2013)

Forte. Non lo consoco neanche io, ma in questo momento faccio fatica a trovare un giovane più forte di Pogba. Molto più forte anche di Verratti per me...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Kondogbia è fortissimo, peraltro è molto simile a Pogba. Bravo nell'interdizione, potente, bravo tecnicamente, concreto in zona gol. Forse il bianconero ha più classe, però come valori sono vicini.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è fortissimo, peraltro è molto simile a Pogba. Bravo nell'interdizione, potente, bravo tecnicamente, concreto in zona gol. Forse il bianconero ha più classe, però come valori sono vicini.



Più regista Pogba, più mastino Kondogbia, che se non sbaglio prima giocava anche in difesa.
Se continuano così potrebbero diventare i nuovi Vieira e Desailly...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più regista Pogba, più mastino Kondogbia, che se non sbaglio prima giocava anche in difesa.
> Se continuano così potrebbero diventare i nuovi Vieira e Desailly...



manca solo il nuovo Zizou...visto che il nuovo Henry sarà Niang


----------



## Snake (26 Luglio 2013)

e il nuovo Dugarry chi sarà?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Il nuovo Dugarry??? Niang.....


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> manca solo il nuovo Zizou...visto che il nuovo Henry sarà Niang





Comunque a parte gli scherzi a quanto fatto vedere dal mondiale U20 Francia e Spagna in Europa sembrano sopra a tutti. Soprattutto i blue...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi a quanto fatto vedere dal mondiale U20 Francia e Spagna in Europa sembrano sopra a tutti. Soprattutto i blue...



la Francia sicuramente punta all'Europeo 2016 in casa...però anche l'anno prossimo potrebbero togliersi qualche sassolino
la Spagna è una cosa pazzesca...hanno ancora dei giovani campioni Thiago Alcantara, Isco, Illaramendi Morata, Jesè più i vari Fabregas, Piquè, Ramos, David Silva e Iniesta che sono ancora giovani


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco benissimo, ricordo che qualcuno quì sul Forum diceva che è più forte di Pogba...a voi come sembra?




Assolutamente no. Pogba è più un regista con un fisico pazzesco (come Vieira), quando Kondogbia è piuttosto un nuovo Desailly che puo giocare sia davanti alla difesa sia in difesa. Ma tutti i due sono fortissimi.

Ma calcisticamente Pogba è il migliore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Pogba è più un regista con un fisico pazzesco (come Vieira), quando Kondogbia è piuttosto un nuovo Desailly che puo giocare sia davanti alla difesa sia in difesa. Ma tutti i due sono fortissimi.
> 
> Ma calcisticamente Pogba è il migliore.



voglio osservarlo meglio Kondogbia...sono proprio curioso
Pogba niente da dire è un fenomeno...ripeto che per me può diventare uno dei più forti di sempre nel suo ruolo
cmq la Francia sono 20 anni che tira fuori dei giocatori pazzeschi...credo che farà così anche la Spagna...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Luglio 2013)

E' una bestia


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Luglio 2013)

Leggermente sotto Pogba,ma comunque fortissimo.
Pagato 4 milioni...


----------



## O Animal (28 Agosto 2013)

Un po' macchinoso, ma con molta forza e un piede abbastanza educato. Se fosse venuto in Italia secondo me avrebbe fatto la fine di Viera, in crisi ai primi fischi e poi grande exploit in un campionato più fisico come quello inglese.

I 20 milioni del Monaco sono tantini per un giocatore ancora così acerbo, ma il valore dei giovani quest'estate sono schizzati, Isco 30 milioni, Illaramendi 39 milioni, Lamela 30 milioni...

Video analisi:


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Agosto 2013)

è comunque un giocatore diverso da pogba secono me.

Per dire se lo juventino potrebbe adattarsi a fare paradossalmente il trequartista in quanto più bravo tecnicamente,kondogbia ha già giocato(con buoni risultati tra l'altro) da centrale difensivo cosa che pogba non credo possa fare...il neo monegasco è più un mediano moderno mentre pogba è un centrocampista completo,come lo può essere per dire un toni kroos


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

Cioè spendere 10 milioni per prendere Pogba e Kondogbia un anno fa era troppo da furboni, meglio Traorè e Niang


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Cioè spendere 10 milioni per prendere Pogba e Kongdobia un anno fa era troppo da furboni, meglio Traorè e Niang



10?
Erano 4 di Kondo più una commissione a Mino per Pogba


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 10?
> Erano 4 di Kondo più una commissione a Mino per Pogba



Lasciami illudere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 10?
> Erano 4 di Kondo più una commissione a Mino per Pogba



bisognava pagare anche 2-3 mil di indennizzo allo united , verosimilmente pogba è costato 5 mil , cifre fuori portata per il milan


----------



## S.1899 (29 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco benissimo, ricordo che qualcuno quì sul Forum diceva che è più forte di Pogba...a voi come sembra?



Buongiorno !

Secondo me, Kondogbia è un futuro grande ma io direi che Pogba è il migliore tra i due
Perche tecnicamente, Pogba è meglio

Ma Kondogbia è più impressionante nella sua capacità a partecipare ai fasi offensivi della sua squadra (nel questo senso - e anche grazie alla suo potenza fisica e alla sua corporatura- è vero che possiamo confrontarlo a Yaya Touré)

Un altra cosa : per la sua prima selezione con la Francia (vs Belgique), ho trovato Kondogbia troppo ''tenero'' mentre che Pogba me sembra molto più influente di Kondogbia

Nonostante,Kondogbia è ancora giovane, e la Ligue 1 è un campionato tecnicamente inferiore alla Serie A. Allora, a Monaco, accanto a Moutinho e Toulalan, credo che lui potrà fare progressi più rapidamente e lui guadagnerà più fiducia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno !
> 
> Secondo me, Kondogbia è un futuro grande ma io direi che Pogba è il migliore tra i due
> Perche tecnicamente, Pogba è meglio
> ...



si Pogba è veramente un giocatore pazzesco...quest'anno diventerà uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo
Kondogbia sono curioso di vederlo giocare

P:S: sei una Italiana che vive in Francia? O Francese


----------



## S.1899 (30 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si Pogba è veramente un giocatore pazzesco...quest'anno diventerà uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo
> Kondogbia sono curioso di vederlo giocare
> 
> P:S: sei una Italiana che vive in Francia? O Francese



Si hai ragione per Pogba
E anch'io ho fretta di vedere Kondogbia a Monaco 
(Vivo in Francia ma in effetti io non sono né francese né italiana  )


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione per Pogba
> E anch'io ho fretta di vedere Kondogbia a Monaco
> (Vivo in Francia ma in effetti io non sono né francese né italiana  )



okok che squadre tifi?
ripeto che Pogba a breve diventerà uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo e farà un ottimo Mondiale!


----------



## S.1899 (30 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> okok che squadre tifi?
> ripeto che Pogba a breve diventerà uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo e farà un ottimo Mondiale!



E' vero ! D'altronde era già il miglior giocatore durante il Mundial U20 e lui era davvero al sopra della media rispetto ai altri giovani della sua generazione
Anche contro la Spagna (la loro squadra A), la sua tecnicà e la sua tranquilità eran molto impressionanti (per lo meno fino alla sua espulsione ) 

io tifo solo Milan 
ma siccome vivo in periferia di parigi, in Ligue 1 ho più simpatia per il psg


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> E' vero ! D'altronde era già il miglior giocatore durante il Mundial U20 e lui era davvero al sopra della media rispetto ai altri giovani della sua generazione
> Anche contro la Spagna (la loro squadra A), la sua tecnicà e la sua tranquilità eran molto impressionanti (per lo meno fino alla sua espulsione )
> 
> io tifo solo Milan
> ma siccome vivo in periferia di parigi, in Ligue 1 ho più simpatia per il psg



io veramente non ho mai visto un giovane così forte...forse solo Messi
okok


----------



## S.1899 (31 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io veramente non ho mai visto un giovane così forte...forse solo Messi
> okok



Manchester si morderà le mani ...


----------

